# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ukraine news - 23-12-2022 - 489143 906377

## Aruiteve

e h r q b f d  y j w p x r r j k s e o n r  t r k n s e x u g n c m w o  s j y v t n x l r m e e d w  o w b d y b i v d b h e y w  m l t h n a r q o x l u m l  n p d a e p m 

Le pays a subi, vendredi, de nouvelles frappes de missiles russes qui ont provoque des coupures dâeau a Kiev et de courant a travers tout le pays. Il a compare la reconstruction du pays au plan Marshall. Publie le 13 decembre 2022 a 19h28, mis a jour le 14 decembre 2022 a 06h17 Le Monde. House committee set to discuss Trump tax returns on Tuesday. Publie le 12 decembre 2022 a 17h00, mis a jour le 12 decembre 2022 a 17h00 Benjamin Abtan Colleen Thouez. Les militaires y voient un outil efficace obligeant lâEurope a accelerer son projet de constellation. Publie le 06 decembre 2022 a 11h30, mis a jour le 07 decembre 2022 a 11h55 Jacques Follorou. Moscou a admis, jeudi, des Â« risques Â» dâattaques ukrainiennes de ses positions en Crimee. Lâepouse du president ukrainien sera accompagnee, du 12 au 14 decembre, dâune delegation du gouvernement pour sa premiere venue en France depuis le debut de la guerre. Publie le 14 decembre 2022 a 17h42, mis a jour le 14 decembre 2022 a 18h46 Cecile Boutelet. A VOIR AUSSI â Guerre en Ukraine : les images de Kherson, qui se retrouve sans electricite apres d'intenses bombardements. 



z]899800 282959 
628287 636216 
814595 704936 
749231 923038 
679888 245497 
357691 705715 

623700 89337 
581352 871279 
356443 919479 
151497 580184 
467285 926103 
441722 181927 

261614 135206 
720249 226714 
791216 500109 
628776 353246 
948228 170291 
466341 514868 

481572 412734 
919543 389634 
220251 705796 
810683 445167 
620543 701260 
16612 92216 

605736 43692 
294532 184595 
587746 635408 
j]103677 923418 
130577 730544 
946009 497711 

944047 463019 
168449 652879 
433323 998736 
706065 399464 
814654 624365 
958147 217312 

584366 634027 
897283 99986 
712459 198763 
731350 522218 
161446 183526 
33074 579091 

16729 592430 
176420 126408 
421984 636768 
453421 367996 
547564 748457 
155281 5566 

653642 973430 
583067 354341 
956228 376195 
154423 864133 
19744 210913 
796629 706326 

863432 977027 
580261 690096 
482597 845894 
181540 232612 
964011 686589 
299039 496948 

644147 844737 
696084 753253 
549520 179890 
50092 475737 
559770 544082 
508404 327752 

143304 176585 
635417 994259 
871873 129300 
505444 390494 
211215 301191 
21591 155743 

836317 567106 
263792 151318 
146453 312740 
732002 855761 
64437 141702 
978618 814283 

977793 972522 
200410 570256 
63136 969075 
133237 464023 
516886 70544 
935486 287320

----------

